# cette tringle au gros cul



## Charlie Parker

Dans le roman d'Éric-Emmanuel Schmitt, _Les Perroquets de la place d'Arezzo, _un haut fonctionnaire est accusé d'harcèlement. Il avoue avoir essayé de draguer cette femme, mais maintient que ce serait son témoinage à elle contre le sien. Il dit : 





> Soyons sérieux ! Quand une commission de discipline, un conseil d'administration…verra surgir cette tringle au gros cul…, il ne croira pas que j'en aie voulu.


 Est-ce que le mot _tringle_ est argotique pour une femme moche ?


----------



## iuytr

Tringler existe avec le sens de posséder sexuellement. Tringle était un mot d'argot qui signifiait rien à la fin du 19ème siècle/début du 20ème mais n'est plus utilisé et cela n'aurait pas de sens dans le contexte.
J'ai l'impression d'un auteur qui a voulu faire argotique sans maitriser ce vocabulaire ou alors c'est régional.


----------



## jetset

Une piste (sans conviction) : en argot vieilli, tringle signfie "rien" => une femme qui n'a rien pour elle, peut-être.


----------



## tartopom

Tringle pour une femme moche ? J'avais jamais entendu.
Est-ce qu'il veut dire qu'elle a un corps genre un gros poteau avec un gros cul ?

D'accord avec iuytr pour l'histoire de tringler. Est-ce qu'il veut dire qu'en plus d'être moche, elle se fait tringler par tout le monde. ??? Bon, ce serait pas très logique avec ce qu'il dit après 'il ne croira pas que j'en aie voulu - u = du gros cul ? / ou u_e_ = de cette tringle ?-


----------



## Bezoard

_Tringle_ m'évoque une femme plutôt maigre (malgré son gros cul).


----------



## jetset

Bezoard said:


> _Tringle_ m'évoque une femme plutôt maigre (malgré son gros cul).


Ou alors c'est dans le sens "foutue comme une tringle", le corps s'évase de haut en bas comme l'objet.


----------



## OLN

Une tringle est une barre, une baguette, une tige (avoir la tringle  ) ; je ne vois pas ça évasé.
Je l'imagine aussi maigre et sèche (plate en plus du cou de dindon) et toute en longueur, avec un gros cul (possiblement large et plat).

Note : de harcèlement (h aspiré)


----------



## iuytr

Si par tringle l'auteur veut signifier femme maigre/plate, ce n'est pas courant et à la limite je pourrais comprendre pour une femme maigre de partout mais tringle au gros cul  .
Triangle peut être , mais alors ça ne colle pas avec cette.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

OLN said:


> Une tringle est une barre, une baguette, une tige (avoir la tringle  )



That's the only use of "tringle" in a sexual context I was aware of; once again, I've learned something today (its referring to a woman — we wouldn't use it about a man, right?) in WR!


----------



## Stéphane89

@ain'ttranslationfun? I wouldn't consider the use of "tringle" as something common when referring to a woman. As you can see in the previous posts, the meaning of the word is not really clear for anybody.

Pour ma part, j'aurais tendance à le comprendre comme Bezoard mais ça ne colle pas vraiment avec le "gros cul". Je n'ai en tout cas jamais entendu ce mot pour désigner une femme. C'est peut-être un emploi régional ou vieilli ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Are the suspension points in the original, Charlie? If not, what comes between "administration" and "verra"?


----------



## Laurent2018

Il y a aussi l'expression "se mettre la tringle" qui signifie faire ceinture, avoir nib de nib, se priver.
Si déjà il l'appelle "cette tringle", alors le reste coule de source (si j'ose dire): elle est un authentique remède contre l'amour.


----------



## wildan1

Bezoard said:


> _Tringle_ m'évoque une femme plutôt maigre (malgré son gros cul).


If that be the case, similar informal AE names for a very thin person are _broomstick _(which also could suggests a witch)_, _or _string bean_ (although somehow I associate _string bean_ with males).


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

How about "skank"? I'm not sure if this necessarily connotes skinniness, though.


----------



## Charlie Parker

The suspension points are mine, ain't. The original goes:





> Quand une commision de discipline, un conseil d'administration ou je ne sais quoi verra surgir...


----------



## mehoul

Une tringle c'est quelque-chose de long et mince mais aussi de raide. Donc ça pourrait signifier que cette femme est plutôt maigre, ou bien qu'elle a une attitude pas souple (au sens propre ou figuré). C'est un peu difficile de savoir ce que l'auteur a voulu dire. On comprend juste que la femme en question n'est pas attirante et donc qu'on pensera que le personnage n'a pas pu la désirer et donc la harceler (pense-t-il).


----------



## Laurent2018

Pour rejoindre le #3 de jetset, il y a encore l'expression "travailler pour la tringle", càd pour rien.
Cette "tringle" serait alors celle qui ne mérite par l'effort de lui courir derrière (qui, je le rappelle, est vaste).


----------



## tartopom

Merci pour le rappel, Laurent.


----------



## JClaudeK

iuytr said:


> Si par tringle l'auteur veut signifier femme maigre/plate, ce n'est pas courant


Je l'ai toujours entendu employé dans ce sens.


iuytr said:


> à la limite je pourrais comprendre pour une femme maigre de partout mais tringle au gros cul


Je n'y vois rien d'impossible.


_"toujours entendu employé dans ce sens"_
mais à ma grande surprise, Bob donne cette définition de "tringle" (mais son exemple* date un peu ..... et n'exclut pas le sens "filiforme": )


> *Bob*
> tringle & grande tringle n.f.
> Définition
> Terme de mépris : incapable, inefficace, nul
> ***_ Lundi, l'autre grande tringle de chef du personnel nous a convoqués tous les cinq dans son bureau. _



Quoi qu'il en soit, "tringle" n'est pas un compliment. 



ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> its referring to a woman — we wouldn't use it about a man, right?


Pas forcément une femme (voir ci-dessus), mais, après tout "_le chef du personnel_" est peut-être une femme?


----------



## Locape

Je pense que le sens de 'nul' fonctionne ici, donc comme une insulte (nullité, imbécile, abrutie) et non une critique de son physique (en tout cas pour ce mot) : cette nulle/imbécile au gros cul.


----------



## catheng06

Bonsoir, 

Une tringle au gros cul évoque pour moi (French native) 

une fille/femme grande et mince (voire maigre)1.  mais qui a pourtant un gros cul. 2

1. comme une tringle à rideau (long et fin morceau de tube métallique ou en bois sur lequel on accroche des rideaux)genre Giacometti affamée: 






à laquelle on aurait planté plus ou moins au milieu un cul à la Nikki de St Phalle







Le résultat est un désastre ce qui expliquerait qu'en aucun cas "il" n'aurait pu être intéressé.

(je vous laisse le soin de "mixer" les images pour trouver les mots (pour le dire)........


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Charlie Parker said:


> The suspension points are mine, ain't. The original goes:



OK, thanks!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

catheng06 (#21): Nikki de St. Phalle... ou Botero?


----------



## catheng06

Je pense que ce la n'a rien à voir avec l'idée de tringler (baiser).

Cela me semble purement descriptif (une grande perche. avec un cul en -forme de-  bouteille de Perrier) (voir le format d'une. bouteille de Perrier 33cl enFrance pour se faire une idée)

C'est ce que cela m'évoque (Les dessinateurs, à vos crayons ! )


----------



## catheng06

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> catheng06 (#21): Nikki de St. Phalle... ou Botero?



L'une s'est évidemment inspirée de l'autre .......


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Would you say "tringle" is like "perche" in this context?


----------



## catheng06

Dans le nord de la France, on aurait surement dit : 

une allumette avec un cul de jument de brasseur..........


----------



## catheng06

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Would you say "tringle" is like "perche" in this context?




For sure !


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I hope this isn't off-T: Is "_jument de brasseur_" "carthorse" in EN?


----------



## catheng06

Une grande perche avec un cul de jument de brasseur........

Perfect to me.
le "avec" marque le côté surprenant de l'association selon moi


----------



## Locape

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Would you say "tringle" is like "perche" in this context?


I personally wouldn't. 'Grande perche' is idiomatic; 'tringle' isn't. I really think it doesn't mean anything in this context, 'nulle/imbécile' makes much more sense!


----------



## catheng06

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I hope this isn't off-T: Is "_jument de brasseur_" "carthorse" in EN?



Indeed.

(sort of "heavy horses" Jethro Tull)


----------



## catheng06

Locape said:


> I personally wouldn't. 'Grande perche' is idiomatic; 'tringle' isn't. I really think it doesn't mean anything in this context, 'nulle/imbécile' makes much more sense!



Ch'ti de naissance. 

Dans le patois du nord de la France, *si l'on parle d'une fille / femme*, une grande perche et une grande tringle ont exactement le même sens (meme si pour mois la tringle est maigrichonne alors que la perche est juste longue, mais là en effet ça se discute, question de point de vue)


----------



## catheng06

Locape said:


> I personally wouldn't. 'Grande perche' is idiomatic; 'tringle' isn't. I really think it doesn't mean anything in this context, 'nulle/imbécile' makes much more sense!



Maintenant si l'on veut garder ce sens (pourquoi pas, sans davantage de contexte , impossible de dire à quoi cet homme se réfère apparence physique et/ou "intellectuelle") on peut comprendre 

cette truffe/buse/tâche au gros cul (qui sera - peut être- plus facile à saisir et traduire)


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Locape said:


> Je pense que le sens de 'nul' fonctionne ici, donc comme une insulte (nullité, imbécile, abrutie) et non une critique de son physique (en tout cas pour ce mot) : cette nulle/imbécile au gros cul.



So in EN "that lard-ass numbskull"?


----------



## Locape

Ça a l'air d'être ça ! Je ne connaissais pas 'numbskull', j'ai dû regarder dans le WRD (crétin(e), abruti(e), gourde), merci d'avoir enrichi mon vocabulaire !


----------



## JClaudeK

Locape said:


> 'Grande perche' is idiomatic; 'tringle' isn't.


On ne peut pas affirmer que "(grande) tringle" (pour une personne filiforme)  n'est pas idiomatique puisque je l'ai entendu  des dizaines de fois autour de moi; c'est sans doute juste une question de régions.



Locape said:


> Je pense que le sens de 'nul' fonctionne ici, donc comme une insulte (nullité, imbécile, abrutie) et non une critique de son physique


vs


> OP:
> un haut fonctionnaire est accusé de harcèlement [....]   _Quand une commission de discipline, un conseil d'administration ou je ne sais quoi *verra surgir* cette tringle au gros cul,  il ne croira pas que j'en aie voulu.         _


Les vénérables membres de ces assemblés verrait *du premier coup d’œil* que cette personne est une imbécile ........ ?? 


Edit: Selon moi, le haut fonctionnaire pense que le physique ingrat de la femme plaide en sa faveur: qui aurait envie de harceler une fille moche comme "_cette tringle au gros cul" _??


----------



## Locape

Oui, mais je parlais uniquement du terme 'tringle', pas de la critique (l'insulte) sur son arrière-train. S'il avait dit 'quand ils verront surgir cette conne au gros cul...', ça pourrait fonctionner. J'ai plus entendu le terme 'perche' avec 'grande' devant, et je comprendrais 'grande tringle', mais 'tringle' tout seul...


----------



## Kelly B

Um... fat-assed flat-chested bitch?
(Going to go bleach my brain, now )


----------

